# North Star Rabbitry



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Dec 27, 2007)

[align=center]




Welcome!



[/align]



[align=center]To the new and improved North Star Rabbitry Blog![/align]
[line]



[align=left]Due to my need of everything being perfect! I have decided to completely update my Blog post. That means, all new animal pictures will be posted![/align]


[align=left]I will also be getting more into detail with each and every animal. I know this is mainly a rabbit site. But, I feel the need for everyone to know all about my animals.[/align]


[align=left]Some animals may have more pictures then other, that doesn't mean I like them better. Just means I couldnt decide on which picture to use![/align]


[align=center][/align]

[align=center]UNDER CONSTRUCTION










[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!:wave:

The buns are very cute. I love how you have your first post so organized, nicely done.

I'd like to see duck pics.


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks!

I can upload me Duck pics for you, Check back later and I should have them up!



:biggrin2:


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Dec 28, 2007)

More pictures added

Feel free to ask questions



Enjoy!



:biggrin2:


----------



## Boz (Dec 30, 2007)

omg all your rabbitsare so cute! And all your dogs, and other animals :inlove:

I love Winzer'slittle Puff of hair on the top of his head! :biggrin2:


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, Its kinda like a Mohawk! :shock:

Winzer came from a Kill auction, Which I personally hate going to because I always want to take them all home but I know I cant. 

Well Anyway, Like two weeks after I bought her she had a litter. 






(Thats SirRu, The little white one in the front )


----------



## Boz (Dec 30, 2007)

aww I love her coloring! :shock:


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks! :biggrin2:


----------



## lemonaxis (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow what a HUGE family, how many people do you have helping you take care of all those bunners and others....hehe

Love the duck pic!
Do you also have another job and how many hours each day does it take to groom show buns, clean, feed etc.
Do you have a special vet that gives you good rates or do you have to pay the standard cost of vet treatments.

So in the States , they have Kill Auctions? Sounds like a stupid question, but how does that work?

Hope you don't mind all the questions? Specially the dumb ones but would love to know more about your bunners :biggrin2:


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Feb 27, 2008)

*lemonaxis wrote: *


> Wow what a HUGE family, how many people do you have helping you take care of all those bunners and others....hehe
> 
> Love the duck pic!
> Do you also have another job and how many hours each day does it take to groom show buns, clean, feed etc.
> ...




I've been taking care of them all by myself for the past few years! I also work at a Real Estate office and I've been offered another job at the Local animal shelter, and vet clinic. 

It usually only takes me a few hours in the morning to feed and groom, and play. Then in the afternoon it usually takes a lot longer, cause I'm not usually in a hurry then. The vets give me good prices, the more rabbits I bring in at a time, the cheaper it is.

The only time I'm not getting a good deal is when I've got a emergency past clinic hours.. Then I'd have to bring them to the Emergency Clinic that stays open all night. Not the cheapest though, $100 just to walk in the door with them! :?

Kill auctions usually only deal with rabbits, and They are just like normal auctions they just offer to butcher the animal on the spot, and what doesn't sell is killed.Not many places have them.

I didn't mind the questions at all! Glad you showed interest.. :biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 27, 2008)

Enjoyed looking at pictures of your furry family - everyone is super cute :biggrin2:


----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 28, 2008)

*Hi, nice big family you got there! Winzer's adorable (and so is everyone else, but i particularly like the magpie colouring )!

so you mean in kill auctions, you would actually see rabbits being butchered right in front of you?? :shock: omg, i don't think my heart could that that!! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: Bless you for saving little Winzer!


~*Midnight Moon*~ wrote:*


> Kill auctions usually only deal with rabbits, and They are just like normal auctions they just offer to butcher the animal on the spot, and what doesn't sell is killed.Not many places have them.
> 
> I didn't mind the questions at all! Glad you showed interest.. :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Eeeeee! Duck pics!






Too cute!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 28, 2008)

All your pets are so CUTE! I love fuzzy lops and the other buns and other pets are adorable too. At first I was hoping you live in Alaska, since everything around here is North Star Whatever. I live in the Fairbanks North Star Borough and we even have a North Star Fire Department.


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Feb 28, 2008)

North Star Rabbitry is expecting two new members in the next few months!

I've been talking to someone and since my two favorite rabbit breeds, (Lilac, and Champage d'argent) recently became extinct in my barn I decided to get some again.

As of two days ago, I know own a Lilac and a Champagne. I just need to figure out when I can get down to get them.



And did I mention, They are out of champion bloodlines!!



:biggrin2:


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Mar 18, 2008)

Everybody welcome the newest member of the North Star Rabbitry!!



A Satin named...



*SONIC!!!*



Pictures coming soon


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Mar 31, 2008)

Geesh, I've got rabbits coming in from ever direction!



Please welcome my newest breeding pair!



Two Velveteen Lop rabbits!



Pictures will be uploaded soon, and I hope everyone takes a look!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 31, 2008)

Is Chezney a Saint Bernard!? I JUST LOVE your horses, and bunnies and doggies! Too cute! Chezney and Ginger are cute!


Emily


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (May 21, 2008)

Yes, Chezney is a Saint Bernard.

Sadly over the past few months that I havent been on there has been a fewdeaths in my beloved animal family.

*Ginger*, My beloved riding companion: March 2, 1986 - November 15, 2008


*Daisy*, A great pasture buddy: December 29,1999 - March 3, 2009

*Domino & Metallica*, The best two ducks to ever walk my land: April 4, 2007 - January 5, 2009

And last but not least...

*Scooby-Doo*, My best and loyal friend


----------



## juliew19673 (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your many losses?! What happened to the ducks? So sad..

On a happier note, what breed is Quigley? He is very cute.


----------



## BSAR (May 21, 2008)

Wow what a great family! I love your pets they are very cute! I am so sorry for your recent losses that must be awful losing that many pets in justa couple months.:rip:sweet animals


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (May 26, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> I am so sorry to hear of your many losses?! What happened to the ducks? So sad..
> 
> On a happier note, what breed is Quigley? He is very cute.



I'm not to sure on what happened to the ducks, they both just disappeared one day. I guess they could still be out there somewhere!

Quigley is a Saint Bernard/Great Dane mix. Chezney is his mother. He is actually a lot bigger now and looks like an old man. 



I'll be updating pictures soon!


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (May 26, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Wow what a great family! I love your pets they are very cute! I am so sorry for your recent losses that must be awful losing that many pets in justa couple months.:rip:sweet animals



Yes, Most of them died from old age. 

Scooby however was hit bya car.


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (May 29, 2008)

Lots more animals posted! 



Pictures coming soon!


----------

